# Neue Seite autmatisch öffnen



## Lukasz (1. September 2003)

Hallo Leutz!

Wer kan mir ein script schreiben, das automatisch auf eine seite verweist.
D.H:
auf http://www.xy.de ist die Startseite index.html 
In dieser Index.html soll ein script sein das auf eine andere http://www.xb.de umleitet.
Aber ohne das jemand etwas klicken muss!
Danke! Danke1 Danke!
diese soll nehmlich auf mein sever umleiten.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. September 2003)

Hallo, 
entweder via MetaRedirect oder Javascript - ich würde das erste bevorzugen...


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.xb.de/xb.html">
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```
oder

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- 
  this.location='http://www.xb.de/xb.html';
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```
wobei die 2te Methode nur funktioniert wenn JS aktiviert ist...

bye


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. September 2003)

Hallo.

Weiterleitung mit Meta-Tags

Wenn du die Suchfunktion des Forums einfach mit 'weiterleiten' gefüttert hättest, wärest du unter anderem auch auf diesen Thread gestossen.
weiterleitung

Und noch auf eine menge anderer solcher Threads.

Mfg,
Alex

// Edit:
Hm, 2 Minten war Crono schneller, wobei ich nur so lange getrödelt habe.


----------

